# Floppy Monkeys



## joeth (Jun 29, 2002)

Have you been to my website yet? If not, why not. Its humorous. Get there now.....


----------



## Paragon (Jun 29, 2002)

the pop-up windows are REALLY annoying.


----------



## joeth (Jun 29, 2002)

I know but thats not my fault....


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 29, 2002)

Annoying!  Music - annoying!  Multiple requests to set cookies which were all denied - very annoying!

I didn't see any pop-up windows because I use *Mozilla* set such that all pop-up windows are prohibited unless I specifically click on a link and request a new window.  All cookies are rejected unless I allow them to be set.

Why can't people leave all the pop-up windows alone?  Why do web pages have to be so flashy with animated gifs and music?  Why do so many cookies have to set?  This takes TOO LONG TO LOAD and wastes people's time.  It's analogous to sitting and waiting at red lights DOING NOTHING.  If you think about it, it's like a prison, only your time there is broken up into such tiny little fragments that you don't really think about it until you read that the average person spends 6 years of his or her life sitting at red lights, yadda yadda yadda.  With regard to web pages, dispense with the crap and state the facts.  Think about this: *What is the FUNCTION of YOUR web page?*  Is it going to benefit humanity in some way or is it adding to the multitude of trash already on the internet?


----------



## joeth (Jun 29, 2002)

Mabe I'm not a boff like you and want a bit of fun....
It's just a funny website. www.expage.com is the problem with the banners and pop-ups. It's not my fault. I think It's rude to slag off peoples work.

Thats my opinion anyway. Maybe you should look at my site and see how much work I put into it.


Maybe then you'll understand chemestry geek.

  

Joe


----------



## rinse (Jun 29, 2002)

a lot of work? how much time?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joeth _
> *Maybe you should look at my site and see how much work I put into it.*



I don't know who said this but "don't tell me how hard you work, tell me how much work you get done."

Don't take my comments as a personal attack, I would never do that.  I just gave you my objective opinion.  Think about the reader.  If you don't like all those pop up adds, just host your website on your own computer.  It is soooooo easy to set up.  Your website address is: http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx[your IP address]/~User_Name.  Name the file for your web page *index.html* and create a folder called *images* in your *Sites* folder of your user folder (*~/User_Name/Sites/index.html* and *~/User_Name/Sites/images/*).  Then go into the System Preferences and turn on Web Sharing.  The only drawback is if your have a dialup connection the IP address changes unless you have a static IP address.  If you don't have a static IP address, call your ISP and request one.  Now you can host your own website from your computer.  No pop-up adds, just plain old pleasant web browsing.


----------

